# smoke smell how to remove



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

I am cleaning up a TT Roadster for a friend that i will probably have to sell for her also but she has smoked in the car and it stinks of smoke badly

Whats the best way to remove to smoke smell ? I was told to leave a half cut open lemon in the car over night any other suggestions as the hood inside will be full of smoke and i want to get it smelly a bit nicer inside


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I think viro sol is best, pretty sure thats what it is designed for. check at clover chemicals.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A wipe down of trim/head-liner and gentle scrub of the carpets with a dilute mixture of Virosol will help.

Also get some bicarb of soda and leave it dry, spread out on a tray within the car will help rid the car of *** smoke

Dave


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies i will give them a go

PS where do i get the virosol from ???? :?


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

got some virosol today and gave the inside a good wiping down with a diluted spray bottle also got a tray of bicarb in at as I type ..... will update if the smell has gone tomm


----------

